# 2003 Xterra keyless entry problem



## UnstrungHarp (Oct 25, 2007)

My husband and I just bought a used 2003 Xterra that only came with one key and keyless entry remote. We bought another remote from someone on eBay which I just received today, and I've been having trouble programming it. I know it's the right remote because all the numbers on the back match the one we already had. I followed the instructions several times over but the new remote won't program. I think this is the problem: for some reason I can never get into programming mode, even though I insert and remove the key from the ignition several times (at least six). The hazard lights never flash as they are supposed to when entering programming mode. I proceeded with the rest of the instructions in spite of that, but of course the remote didn't program. Does anyone know a reason why I'm not able to enter programming mode? This sounds like a problem with the Xterra and not the new remote, since the new remote shouldn't affect the key and the ignition (!). Thanks.


----------

